#     EME

## DL8RCB

1-  EME .

http://www.vhfdx.ru/faylyi/view-deta...o-eme-kontesta

----------


## sgk

.

----------


## RW6HM

> 


 ...-  ... :Sad: 



> 


 -   .  ?   144.




> .


     -     -    19-20.,(    4- )  ,  -     .       ,,   ,   .
     ,  .  -      . !

----------


## ua3ycv

> !?


    -  - .

----------

EA8DIG

----------

